

Ask HN: Which are the best places to showcase an app for teens or women? - pmcpinto

If I want to show an app for early adopters in the tech world I go to places like HN, Reddit, etc.<p>But what if I want to target teens or women, which are the best  online places to showcase an app? For example, I thought in some subreddits.
======
SkyMarshal
Not an expert here, but you might try reposting this question at
[http://reddit.com/r/askwomen](http://reddit.com/r/askwomen).

And by "teens or women", do you mean "teen girls or women"? Or teens of both
genders and women?

~~~
pmcpinto
Hi, thanks for your suggestion. I mean teens of both genders and women.

------
penguinlinux
Reach out the the editors of teenvogue they always showcase apps. You can find
their info on the Condenast directory.

Teen magazines are very influential, don't be afraid to reach them. Research
all the companies that have magazines or media that reach women and teens and
contact them. If only one or two reply and talk about your app you can have
lots of attention and hopefully downloads.

Cheers

~~~
pmcpinto
Thanks, I'm going to make that research

